# heute (pronunciación)



## megamaster284

buenas 2 cosas:
 -algunos alemanes pronunciar la e del fiinal de palabra(heute) como una a, mientras que otros lo hacen mas como una e. cual es la correcta pronunciacion?
< ... >
Gracias


----------



## ayuda?

http://dict.leo.org/esde/index_de.html#/search=heute&searchLoc=0&resultOrder=basic&multiwordShowSingle=on [guía de pronunciación para *heute*. Solo hacer clic en el triángulo que acompaña  la palabra.]

< ... >
Espero que te ayude con tus estudios.


----------



## megamaster284

gracias pero sigo con la duda, no se si es una e o una a con la boca en forma de e.


----------



## Geviert

Hola Mega,

La pronunciación correcta para "Heute" con "e" al final es la indicada en el link y es la que se debe aprender. No existe una regla sobre tu pregunta, además que nadie pronuncia /Hoit*-a*/ en el alemán estándar (en dialecto o en las variantes no alemanas tal vez). El efecto final de la "e" por la "a" que te preguntas se da más bien en las palabras que terminan en "-er" (por ejemplo Arbeiter). Esto, sin embargo, tampoco es una regla, es algo característico del lenguaje hablado  (entre alemanes), en particular de las palabras que terminan en consonante.


----------



## Captain Lars

Se llaman _e-schwa_ (una vocal "básica" sin modulación de los órganos de articulación, sobre todo <-e> a finales de palabra) y _a-schwa_ (como la primera, pero considerablemente más grave, en <-er> a finales de palabra).


----------



## megamaster284

Gracias Lars habia leido sobre el schwa, pero como se pronuncia correctamente?


----------



## Sylphadora

Yo digo "oite" y me quedo tan ancha  Vamos, creo que se me entiende =)

Bromas aparte, esos trucos que dicen "pon la boca en la posición que usas para pronunciar la vocal X, pero en realidad pronuncia la vocal Y" son muy útiles. Yo conozco algunos para pronunciar las vocales francesas. Pero no sé ninguno para el alemán =( Estaría bien encontrar una chuleta de pronunciación alemana por el estilo


----------

